# Belt-Tightening



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Most are reducing costs this go around.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/content/farmer-belt-tightening-threatens-us-ag-companies-profits


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

You know if big oil, or the auto industry had drops in income like that two years in a row with another huge drop predicted for the coming year they'd be screaming for

the government to step in and doing something it sighs


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

This references the same article from Reuters that I posted under "Where have they been?"

Looks like a popular train of thought.

Ralph


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

rjmoses said:


> This references the same article from Reuters that I posted under "Where have they been?"
> 
> Looks like a popular train of thought.
> 
> Ralph


I knew it looked familiar there. Took me a second to realize the deja vu was real.

The strong will adapt. It is not and can not(profitably) be "business as usual" for everyone.

I should have said the strong will survive. Wish our gov would let that happen elsewhere.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

deadmoose said:


> Took me a second to realize the deja vu was real.


That's that new French disease that makes stuff happen twice, right? :huh: There's a cure though...bourbon, it might happen a second time, but you won't remember the first time. 

73, Mark


----------

